# Exploring Helton Creek



## natureman (Feb 16, 2016)

I spent a cold day exploring Helton Creek located near Neel's Gap in the Chattahoochee National Forest south of Blairsville, Georgia.  This video follows the creek from its headwaters to the falls.  To view in the highest quality, select the “HD” button and 1080p. 


<p>Exploring Helton Creek from Mark Williams on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice!  That's my backyard.  That water is cold even in summer.  You ought to see the ice when we've had a prolonged spell below freezing.  It's really something.


----------



## natureman (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes I would like to see that.  The road seems like it would be a little challenging way below freezing.


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 16, 2016)

That is really nice. I have been there in the summer, and yes, the water is very cold.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 17, 2016)

Mighty fine footage - I especially liked your captures of the birds!


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 17, 2016)

We used to swim in the big hole below the upper set of falls you can actually get your head behind the falls if you know the right place. You get an awesome body rush when you get out of the water on a hot day thats some seriously cold water. We used to slide part of the way down the lower set starting at the pothole visible at about 1:45 in the video. Its a bumpy ride and we got skint up sometimes but we were young and dumb. DO NOT try to slide from the top you will end up with broken bones when you hit the pothole. In fact I dont recommend sliding there at all now could be broken beer bottles in there now access is too easy saw plenty of drunks in there through the yrs.


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 17, 2016)

There used to be several wrecked cars in the very uppermost headwaters below 129 been down there several times you really need a rappelling rope to get down safely. My Dad had a cousin who was killed in a fall right below the rd. while on a Boy Scout trip many yrs. ago. Theres a chain link fence blocking the top of the falls just across from Byron H.Reese Memorial now.


----------



## natureman (Feb 17, 2016)

ripplerider said:


> There used to be several wrecked cars in the very uppermost headwaters below 129 been down there several times you really need a rappelling rope to get down safely. My Dad had a cousin who was killed in a fall right below the rd. while on a Boy Scout trip many yrs. ago. Theres a chain link fence blocking the top of the falls just across from Byron H.Reese Memorial now.



Yes, I read about the fatalities there.  Seems like a pretty dangerous place.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice!
Have to save the link for those hot days to come. Help me cool off listening to the soothing music.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carver (Feb 18, 2016)

Great eye Mark, you have captured some of the most beautiful areas in the mountains of North Georgia


----------



## natureman (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you all very much for watching.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 24, 2016)

AS usual absolutely awesome work and you still have an open invitation to come out on my Search & Rescue Airboat a film the vast marsh area off the Chattahoochee river in Franklin GA you won't be disappointed I promise lots of wildlife


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome video. Very well done Sir


----------

